
StockX was hacked, exposing millions of customers' data - roseway4
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/03/stockx-hacked-millions-records/
======
roseway4
> The fashion and sneaker trading platform pushed out a password reset email
> to its users on Thursday citing “system updates,” but left users confused
> and scrambling for answers. StockX told users that the email was legitimate
> and not a phishing email as some had suspected, but did not say what caused
> the alleged system update or why there was no prior warning.

I hope this attracts EU and FTC scrutiny. Being hacked is one thing, lying
about it is another.

